# CPU running at half speed - please help



## TDRILL (Sep 22, 2007)

I am putting an old P4 together. CPU reads at 1.3 GHz instead of 2.66 GHz. I have done some searching and found about the multiplier being wrong, but I can figure out how to change it. I have a jumperless mobo and can't find the right setting in the BIOS.
BIOS has FSB at 400 and RAM at 266. Should be 533 and 333. Option for 333 doesn't show up, just 266 and auto. I ran speed test and processor is truely running at 1.3 GHz.

Please help me with some suggestions on how to fix this. Mobo is Intel D845GEBV2. Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

is speedstep running? that will drop the speed when its idle


try running wprime it should stress the cpu up to 2.66ghz before testing it


----------



## panchoman (Sep 22, 2007)

sounds like speedstep, make sure your power settings are set to always on(or something similair to that, try all the options) so that the cpu can get all its power.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 22, 2007)

Speedstep??, Couldn't find no speedstep;

http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845gebv2/sb/cs-008735.htm

You realy gotta look at the BIOS options in that manual,


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 22, 2007)

speedstep?  I thought that was a laptop thing. Anyway, I really don't think it is that.  I have tested the board speed with CPUSPEED and it shows at 1300 MHz.  I have also run CPU-Z which shows that the CPU is a 2.6 but is running at 1.3 with a multiplier of 13 and FSB of 400.  RAM at 266.

Here is the link to Intels site for that board:

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D845GEBV2/index.htm





I have been playing with that BIOS for hours.  I honestly do not see the setting that will let me change it and I don't think there is a jumper setting either.  If you see what setting in the BIOS will work, please let me know.  Thanks for the replys so far, keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 23, 2007)

its the power settings, i had the same issue with a p4 laptop, just changed the power scheme in windows and it worked at full speed.


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 23, 2007)

This isn't a laptop, its a desktop.  Power settings are set to always on.

What other power setting should I look at?


----------



## panchoman (Sep 23, 2007)

try all of them, i think i used office desk or something like that to make it run at full..


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 23, 2007)

Tried them all.  No change.  Would the power settings in Windows really have an effect on the properties shown in the BIOS?  The BIOS shows it at 1.3GHz as well.

IDK, keep the ideas coming


----------



## panchoman (Sep 23, 2007)

well on laptops it does that, when its on power savings mode it lowers the multiplier of the cpu, but since you're on a desktop, its more a mobo/cpu/bios issue seems like.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2007)

my desktop has speedstep but im not sure that that is your issue, it could be, if you can find it in your bios turn it off. you can also put your cpu under load with orthos or occt or some other stress test and see if your cpu speed goes up in cpuz then you know it is speedstep.

i was just wondering if your mobo has a new enough bios to read your cpu right.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't remember speedstep cutting a processor's speed in half for a desktop application. I've had P4 since socket 423, and none have ever gone to 1/2 speed when using it, usually they go down by -1x on the multi or something like that. I would check bios settings again, see if there's a menu inside of a menu or something you need to open. Do you have the manual for that MB? If so read about what it supports for CPU's, what FSB speeds and such. I don't think that proc should be a problem for an 845 Intel MB, but ya never know!

To me it sounds like a compatability/detection problem. What is your CPU model#, hell list all the specs for it you can, if you end up taking it out of the MB, see if there may be a bent/missing pin, I don't think that would cause it, as I've never had this issue, but I hope between all of us here we can get ya goin TDRILL.


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the manual:
http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845gebv2/sb/c1458401.pdf

I have spent quite a few hours perusing it while checking BIOS settings and restarting a ton of times.  I promise, I put in a lot of time of trying stuff out and searching forums for answers before I posted.  This just has me stumped.  Actually, if you do your own search, you will find several posts about this problem.  Those guys eventually figured it out, most of the time it was in the BIOS.  I just can't find it.  If you follow that link, BIOS settings begin around page 95.  An important note, page 128, SDRAM frequency should show Auto, 266, and 333.  Mine does not show 333 and I don't know why but think it may be part of (or a result of) the problem.

Here are specs from CPU-Z:

Name: Intel Pentium 4
Code Name: Northwood
Brand ID: 9
Package: Socket 478 mPGA
Technology: 0.13 um
Specification: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60GHz
Core Speed: 1300 MHz
Multiplier: x13.0
Bus Speed: 100 MHz
Rated FSB: 400 MHz




So from what I have researched, bus speed should be at 133, FSB at 533, multiplier at 20, and this would bring CPU up to 2.6.  Actually the processor is supposed to be a 2.66 with hyperthreading (not that I really understand what hyperthreading truly is).  

It could be a compatability issue, but I thought everything was right.  I inspected the CPU a few days ago when I put it in and everything looked good and straight.  I will rip it down and check it out again if you think it might be part of the problem.  I am wracking my brain here.  Could it be a power issue??? I am running a 380W PS but its a pretty light computer, 1 hard drive, two CD drives, sound card, LAN card.  Video is onboard.  Please keep the suggestions coming and if you can check out the mobo spec sheet and BIOS info, maybe you can see something I am missing.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 23, 2007)

i doubt its the psu, but heres what happend to a friends lappy: his cpu was running at 800mhz, and disabling speedstep didn't work, but someone told me to change the power scheme, and all the sudden it was running at a full 2.4, it was a dell bios so i couldn't mess with the fsb,etc. 

if you cant raise the fsb,etc. maybe flashing to a newer  bios will fix the problem.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you post a cpu-z screenie?


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 23, 2007)

Easier said than done my friend.  Software on this computer is limited yet.  See if this works for you:

http://www.tomdrill.com/cpuz.doc

It may ask you for a password etc.  Just hit cancel and I think it will still come up as a word document.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 23, 2007)

You should have a 200 mhz fsb.  It doesn't run at full speed because the motherboard doesn't support it at full 200 mhz fsb.  Why it didn't default to 133 mhz instead of 100 mhz I have no clue.


----------



## Sh00t1st (Sep 23, 2007)

i"m pretty sure its your motherboard, i have this problem with putting my 2.4 ghz p4 with an 800 mghz fsb in an older motherboard that can only support 400. it automatically sets the cpu to half the speed to enable it to run with the motherboard, so the solution ? get a new motherboard  newegg has a fairly nice motherboard for 60 bucks, its biostar i believe.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 23, 2007)

biostar makes great budget products are good for ocing, i own one myself and its yet to fail me.


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks KW.

So you are saying that what I actually have is a 2.60GHz with a 800FSB instead of a 2.66 w/ 533 FSB, so my mobo won't support it at full speed?

I just got done popping the CPU to check it.  All pins are straight, but I don't see any markings on it to see what it is supposed to be.

A lot of this stuff came off of an ebay auction (I only wanted the mobo and decided to build another computer with the extra parts) so I don't know for sure what I have.  I am pretty annoyed though since I bought a mobo for what he said it was (2.66 GHz w/ 533 FSB) and now it doesn't work.  What I don't get though is that the other mobo he ran it with was only a 533 also, so I wonder if he ever realized he wasn't running full speed with it.

So KW, what are the chances that you are completely wrong, there is another easy answer, and I don't need to buy more parts?

Thanks everyone, sorry it was just a misinformation problem.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 23, 2007)

TDRILL said:


> Thanks KW.
> 
> So you are saying that what I actually have is a 2.60GHz with a 800FSB instead of a 2.66 w/ 533 FSB, so my mobo won't support it at full speed?
> 
> ...



Well as far as being wrong...not very likely because cpu-z reports it as a 2.60 ghz cpu.  Which is 13x200mhz, but you never know, maybe cpu-z is reporting it wrong for some reason.  Otherwise, you got the jist of it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2007)

were there 800fsb cpu's for socket 478?  he did say something about pins


----------



## TDRILL (Sep 23, 2007)

I was joking of course, I just don't want to have to buy more parts.

I agree with you.  Why else would it say 2.60 instead of 2.66.  Darn.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> were there 800fsb cpu's for socket 478?  he did say something about pins



Yeah I googled it.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> were there 800fsb cpu's for socket 478?  he did say something about pins



Yep, my dad's PC has a 3.0 Prescot 478 w/800fsb and DDR 400 on it. Abit ICH-7 I believe is the M/B he has.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2007)

wasnt sure thats why i asked


----------

